
Yoda still standing: Pentagon futurist Andrew Marshall, 92, survives budget ax - narad
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/yoda-still-standing-office-of-pentagon-futurist-andrew-marshall-92-survives-budget-ax/2013/12/04/df99b3c6-5d24-11e3-be07-006c776266ed_story.html
======
onion2k
I bet he didn't see that coming. _ahem_

Futurology is a really interesting field. I was fortunate enough to attend a
workshop by the reknowned trendspotter/futurologist Magnus Lindkvist a while
ago. It was brilliant. If you have half an hour to kill, this talk is the
essence of it: [http://vimeo.com/44026423](http://vimeo.com/44026423)

